# Mouse Sizes for hatchlings



## Yellowtail (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm sure I've done this before as I'm sure others have but photos make it simple. I just took these with a 2 week old Darwin hatchling I've just started to feed and last photo with an older hatchling. I never feed them pinkies, it's there just to show size.

Which one do I choose


One of these is about right



Hey they are still frozen



Older one prefers these


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 2, 2018)

Not sure how to word this question, but if they were all ready for consumption, would the snake choose the most optimal choice? Or will it just pick random


Youngin is not happy at you


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 2, 2018)

Waaaahahahahahahha!!! "They are still frozen" probably a good thing, it's 36°C here currently. Nothing like a nice frozen mouse-pop.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 2, 2018)

I


Bl69aze said:


> Not sure how to word this question, but if they were all ready for consumption, would the snake choose the most optimal choice? Or will it just pick random
> 
> 
> Youngin is not happy at you


interesting When I put the young one in the tub that has never fed before it just nosed around checking things out, showed no food awareness but when I put the older one in it sniffed and nosed around everywhere clearly smelling the mouse scent and went over to the 2 larger mice which presumably had a stronger scent in line with what it has been eating.


----------



## Ironrose (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks for this! I have the two smallest amd adults but I can fiddle things after I know Sprite will take fuzzies tonight
[doublepost=1543784573,1543732383][/doublepost]Update on Sprite's first fuzzy. She utterly smashed it and then had a pinkie for dessert ! 

She then behaved like a kid on red cordial climbing all over every part of her viv, so its now two fuzzies a week until they are finished and they upsize! Never seen a snake so excited in my life pmsl thank you again @Yellowtail


----------



## Wokka (Dec 3, 2018)

www.rodentfarm has a fair bit of information on feeding.
[doublepost=1543789641,1543789544][/doublepost]www.rodentfarm .com.au


----------



## Benno87 (Apr 27, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> I'm sure I've done this before as I'm sure others have but photos make it simple. I just took these with a 2 week old Darwin hatchling I've just started to feed and last photo with an older hatchling. I never feed them pinkies, it's there just to show size.
> 
> Which one do I choose
> View attachment 325708
> ...


Haha that is awesome. Very interesting to see each different sized snake chose the appropriate sized mouse. Sorry to drag up an old thread but at what age do you generally begin starting to switch your Morelia babies over to rats?


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 27, 2019)

Benno87 said:


> Haha that is awesome. Very interesting to see each different sized snake chose the appropriate sized mouse. Sorry to drag up an old thread but at what age do you generally begin starting to switch your Morelia babies over to rats?


I have lots of mice so I keep them on mice up to large adult mouse (40gm) size then to small weaner rats (50-60gm), there is more nutrition in an adult mouse than a fuzzy rat. Occasionally you get a fussy feeder that for some reason is more attracted to rats so they are the exception.


----------



## Benno87 (Apr 27, 2019)

Lol wish my favourite jungle preferred rats over mice haha. 4 months of trying and still the only way I can get it to eat a fuzzy rat is chain feeding it straight after an adult mouse. Tried scenting, braining, gutting etc etc


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 27, 2019)

Benno87 said:


> Lol wish my favourite jungle preferred rats over mice haha. 4 months of trying and still the only way I can get it to eat a fuzzy rat is chain feeding it straight after an adult mouse. Tried scenting, braining, gutting etc etc


You might have more success with a larger rat, all I do when switching to rats is thaw them in the same water as mice and that seems to work for me. Jungles will normally strike at and eat anything.


----------



## Benno87 (Apr 27, 2019)

Yea it’ll strike at it and grab the rat and start coiling, then as soon as it’s teeth sink in properly and it gets a taste it lets go straight away. It’s so strange you’d expect after it committing to the strike and coil it would start eating but he gets that taste and almost looks disgusted and can’t get away from the rat quick enough lol. He is a jag tho so may have some sort of issue.


----------

